# Brasil buys the Gripen



## Glider (Dec 19, 2013)

I notice that Brasil have ordered the Gripen over the F15 and Rafael. The recent problems with security wouldn't have helped the F15 but I am surprised that the Gripen beat the Rafale which was considered to be the front runner with the F15. I wonder if this will impact the Indian order for the Rafale which has yet to be finalised, as I admit I would be nervous about being the only export user of an aircraft.


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 19, 2013)

With the Gripen option being chosen by Brasil, I doubt it'd be a problem as the SAAB's come from a long and capable family history going back to the Draken - which was IIRC the first completely European designed and built Mach one able aircraft in service.
As to the Indian Rafale, that still has a strong choice as they're a carrier capable design...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't the English Lightning come out before the Draken?


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2013)

The Brazilians seem to have worked out an all encompassing deal for the 'Gripen' which gives them better value for money than the competitors. According to the Brazilian defence minister....

"The choice took into account performance, technology transfer and cost, not only for acquisition but also for maintenance. The decision was based on the best balance of those factors."

Money talks.....and we know what the other does  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

The Gripen NG is a phenomenal aircraft, and I think between the 3 they picked the right one.


----------



## Glider (Dec 19, 2013)

I must agree. In my mind I have always seen it as the modern F16, very effective and affordable to a number of nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2013)

Thought it was the F18 in the running,not the F15


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well done SAAB and the Gripen team!
True, the Gripen NG, or later E/F, is an amazing aircraft...think it has longer and wider fuselage, more hardpoints, supercruise (Mach 1.3), helmetdisplay, a new Passive Airborne Warning System (PAWS-2), same engine as F-18E/F, which Volvo helped design, longer range, think they managed to add almost 50% more fuel, there's also rumors floating about, that Gripens NG's/E/F aerodynamic performance is being better than originally expected, less wingload etc., etc.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2013)

Unfortunately here they decided on the JSF  Would rather have bought 80-some grippens than 30 F35's, Stupid politicians... Well done Brasil!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Probably been better off, doing so Marcel...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2013)

Sad, but true!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes Jan, I think so. Don't get me wrong, I think the F35 is the better aircraft, but I think the Grippen gives us more value per euro. The F35 has become so expensive that we'll only be able to afford 30 of them. It's been calculated because of maintenance and duties abroad, it leaves us only two aircraft at any time ready to defend our airspace. Doesn't sound very safe to me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

That's just ridiculous.

There comes a point when you don't need a $500 fly swatter when a $1 one will kill 99% of the flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Yes Jan, I think so. Don't get me wrong, I think the F35 is the better aircraft, but I think the Grippen gives us more value per euro. The F35 has become so expensive that we'll only be able to afford 30 of them. It's been calculated because of maintenance and duties abroad, it leaves us only two aircraft at any time ready to defend our airspace. Doesn't sound very safe to me.



_Two!?_ 



vikingBerserker said:


> There comes a point when you don't need a $500 fly swatter when a $1 one will kill 99% of the flies.



Or a 20p Sun!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 6, 2014)

I sincerely hope that the brazilians get the real combat aircraft for their money and no a high priced flying gadget with software or armament limitation due to some sneaky politicians up north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jan 6, 2014)

CharlesBronson said:


> I sincerely hope that the brazilians get the real combat aircraft for their money and no a high priced flying gadget with software or armament limitation due to some sneaky politicians up north.



Thats precisely what they are likley to get from SAAB, which in many ways is a Euro company not dissimilar to Kockums. most Europeans arms companies cant be trusted. they are dominated by political agendas from top to bottom. British companies are slightly better, but not much.

Brazil would have been better to wait for the F-35, even if it was overpriced. I gurantee that at some point, they will realize they have made a mistake.

Dont buy European arms. period.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Seem to have been working alright with SAAB so far....


----------



## The Basket (Jan 7, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Seem to have been working alright with SAAB so far....



Wonder why the Viggen never sold.
love the Viggen I do.
odd. The Swedes only allowed the Gripen coz it cheap and small and lightweight. 
This new Gripen is big style.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 7, 2014)

parsifal said:


> Thats precisely what they are likley to get from SAAB, which in many ways is a Euro company not dissimilar to Kockums. most Europeans arms companies cant be trusted. they are dominated by political agendas from top to bottom. British companies are slightly better, but not much.
> 
> Brazil would have been better to wait for the F-35, even if it was overpriced. I gurantee that at some point, they will realize they have made a mistake.
> 
> Dont buy European arms. period.




The swedish part is not the one that worries me, is the british part and the Gripen has a lot of made in Britain pieces. With the excuse that the Brazilian Goverment could transfer some of the aircraft technology to friendly countries.... the Gripen NG might end up being a overpriced 1980s fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2014)

That is just a nasty looking picture in a very good way,wonder at what cost performance with all it's carrying or is that a fantasy configuration?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Then the JAS 39E/F, would be one h*lluva advanced 'overpriced 80's fighter', if you look what their NG airframe (future E/F) has, or can do and they're constantly develop it....
Much like in the case of the F-18 E/F Superhornet, bigger this, that, longer range than they expected, to mention one, another super cruise at Mach 1.2 or if it was 1.3....
Used to work for a company in Sweden, that did a lot of work for and with the Gripen team.
As you already know, F-18 E/F's engine, Volvo helped develop General Electric F404, now F414-GE-400 and it seems to be a good engine....
Have to say, they've done good, 50% more fuel, lower fuel consumption, longer range, more hardpoints etc., etc...not bad for a '80's overpriced fighter...'  

Besides, how many JAS 39 E/F do you get for a F-35? 

The F-35 is probably outdated now as well!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 8, 2014)

The F-35 is a great aircraft but I dont even consider it for the South American scenario, the adquisition cost is elevated even for healthier economies than us or the carioca neighbour. Particulary if i was the man making the dessisions in Brazil I would pick the Su-35 but I understand that is a two engine plane and 2 engines means the double of items for maintenance compared with the swedish fighter.


----------



## Gixxerman (Jan 12, 2014)

parsifal said:


> most Europeans arms companies cant be trusted. they are dominated by political agendas from top to bottom.



Oh come on parisfal, let's not be silly about this.
*Every* major high-tech arms sale is "dominated by political agendas from top to bottom".
It's very silly to imagine otherwise with anyone. 



parsifal said:


> Dont buy European arms. period.



Given that European arms make up a very large chunk of global sales I doubt too many are listening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2014)

From the first slingshot, crossbow to the latest whatever.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Besides, how many JAS 39 E/F do you get for a F-35?
> 
> The F-35 is probably outdated now as well!


As I said, we could buy more than twice the amount of the J35 for the same money. And we could have them now. I agree with your last statement. By the time they finished and deliver the first production aircraft, the J35 is outdated like the Grippen. Difference is that we would have been able to use the Grippen for many years by that time. 

At the airforce centenial we had this flying while the J35 was still a plywood model on the ground:


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2014)

Any more data is how the negotiation/contract is doing with the Brazilian Griffins ??


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

*SAAB SELECTS AEL SISTEMAS AS NEW GRIPEN SUPPLIER IN BRAZIL *

25 February 2015 

Defence and security company Saab has selected AEL Sistemas (AEL) as a new supplier for the Gripen NG in Brazil. AEL will provide the wide area display (WAD) and the head-up display (HUD), which will be integrated in the Gripen NG for Brazil as part of the F-X2 contract. The WAD and HUD development programme commenced in January 2015. Saab and AEL have also signed a contract for transfer of technology.

The new avionics systems programme will run over four years and includes development, integration and production work to be performed in Porto Alegre. System integration work will be undertaken by Saab and Embraer.

The WAD for Brazil’s Gripen NG aircraft is a single intelligent and full-redundant multi-purpose display system, full-colour, large-screen (19 x 8 in) with continuous image presentation and the state-of-the-art touch-screen controls capability. It is the primary source of all flight and mission information in the cockpit.

AEL will also develop a new HUD for Brazil’s Gripen NG aircraft. The HUD provides essential flight and mission information to the pilot when looking ‘heads up’ out of the cockpit.

“Incorporating these advanced products from AEL into Brazil’s Gripen NG further enhances the aircraft. This agreement also shows our continuing commitment to develop and produce the Gripen in close partnership with Brazilian industry,” says Ulf Nilsson, head of Saab business area Aeronautics.

“We are proud of the opportunity to take part in the development process of Gripen NG and to be able to introduce the latest displays, computer and software technologies into a next generation fighter. I am sure it will further enhance the successful contribution of AEL to the Brazilian Military Forces,” says Sérgio Horta, President AEL.

An extensive flight test campaign will be conducted in close co-operation with AEL at Saab’s site in Linköping, Sweden, to demonstrate and validate the new equipment.

The transfer of technology contract with AEL will focus on further development of the human machine interface (HMI) for advanced fighters, along with workshops for avionics maintenance. Activity under this contract will commence in the second half of 2015 at Saab in Linköping and will include theoretical courses and on-the-job-training.

....._and.._

Two Swedish delegations have recently visited the Brazilian aircraft carrier Sao Paulo in support of plans to develop a naval version of the JAS 39E/F Gripen fighter. A government team toured the ship in August, followed by a Saab-Embraer technical/engineering group in September. 

Informally known as the Gripen M (Maritime or Marinha), the carrier-based version has been under study in parallel with the E/F since the program's early years. In 2013, in the run-up to Brazil's selection of the JAS 39E/F as its next fighter (with a contract due at year-end), Saab said that its company-funded study had brought the Gripen M to the point where it could be offered as a fixed-price development program, costing $250 million and taking five years from launch to production deliveries. 

Saab and Brazil have already agreed that Embraer will lead the development of the two-seat JAS 39F, subject to the final contract, and development of the Gripen M could broaden that partnership. Ownership of an operational aircraft carrier is clearly a prerequisite for a Gripen M partner, and both India and Brazil have been approached. 

Brazil's Sao Paulo carrier, formerly the French navy's Foch, has taken a long time to upgrade and restore to operational condition, but the Brazilian navy has persisted both with the ship and its current air wing, including a major upgrade of its AF-1 Skyhawk fighters with a new Elta radar and glass cockpit. One report suggests that Brazil expects the ship and its air wing to be operational in time to support security for the 2016 Olympic games in Rio de Janeiro.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 12, 2022)

Brazil's first pair of thirty-six Gripen's have arrived. Interestingly by sea. With a ferry range of 3,200 km, I would have thought they'd be flown over in a three stage run.









The First Serial Production Gripen E Fighters are in Brazil


The first two serial production Gripen E fighters, called F-39 Gripen by the Brazilian Air Force (FAB), are in Brazil. The aircraft arrived in the country last Friday, April 1st, at the port of Navegantes, and today completed their first flight in the country. The two aircraft flew from...




www.saab.com













O Futuro chegou! A Caça brasileira ganha novas asas


Na tarde desta quarta-feira, 6 de abril, os dois primeiros Gripen E de produção em série da Força Aérea Brasileira (FAB) decolaram do Aeropo...




aviacaoemfloripa.blogspot.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Apr 12, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Brazil's first pair of thirty-six Gripen's have arrived. Interestingly by sea. With a ferry range of 3,200 km, I would have thought they'd be flown over in a three stage run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All part of the technology transfer agreement between Saab and Brazil that will see large part of future aircraft produced in Brazil and the possibility of even more to come.








The Brazilian Gripen | Gripen for Brazil | Saab


The Brazilian Gripen Programme began in 2013 when Saab successfully bid for the F-X2 Programme to replace the jet fighter fleet operated by the Brazilian Air Force (FAB).




www.saab.com






https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/brazilian-air-force-considers-buying-30-more-saab-gripen-jets-report

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 12, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Brazil's first pair of thirty-six Gripen's have arrived. Interestingly by sea. With a ferry range of 3,200 km, I would have thought they'd be flown over in a three stage run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Transport by ship means no wear and tear on the aircraft and lower chance of losing any in transit. There's probably some legal advantages regarding overflights of military aircraft, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

swampyankee said:


> Transport by ship means no wear and tear on the aircraft and lower chance of losing any in transit. There's probably some legal advantages regarding overflights of military aircraft, too.


Perhaps putting the machines together will act as a bit of production. I smell a bean counter here.


----------

